# How do you look up/print w-2 on workday?



## Targetrunfun44 (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm try find it in workday and can't. I'm try print it from my store.


----------



## SallyHoover (Jan 23, 2021)

I don't think it is on workday.  If you signed up for paperless employee you can do it from there.  Otherwise you need to wait until the paper ones arrive at your store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 23, 2021)

Workday
Pay
Paperless Employee


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 23, 2021)

If you signed up for paperless employee beforehand you would have received and email to print it. If not, you need to wait to pick it up in store or have it mailed to you.


----------

